# Do Bike shops buy second hand bikes?



## Shawady (12 Jan 2012)

Could anyone let me know of any bike shops in Dublin area that buy second bikes for cash?
I'm aware of some that take them as part of a trade-in but I'm not in the market for a new one and just want to get something for it.


----------



## runner (12 Jan 2012)

Put details up here and expected price.
someone might be interested.
Might be myself.


----------



## Shawady (12 Jan 2012)

Don't think we're allowed advertise for sale on AAM.
I could put it in Buy and Sell but I thought selling to shop would be less hassle. It's only a child's bike anyway but it's in good nick.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2012)

Try www.adverts.ie maybe.


----------



## Leo (12 Jan 2012)

Shawady said:


> Don't think we're allowed advertise for sale on AAM.


 
You're .



Shawady said:


> I could put it in Buy and Sell but I thought selling to shop would be less hassle. It's only a child's bike anyway but it's in good nick.


 
You'd get a lot more selling it privately. Along with Adverts.ie, you could also try DoneDeal, seems to get good reviews from folks in the Cars forum.


----------



## mloc (3 Feb 2012)

Shawady said:


> Don't think we're allowed advertise for sale on AAM.
> I could put it in Buy and Sell but I thought selling to shop would be less hassle. It's only a child's bike anyway but it's in good nick.



You could try Shay Wolfe cycles in Sundrive but your probably right to put it into www.buyandsell.ie , its not that much hassle.
I sold sold stuff off buy and sell a few times and its never been hassle.


----------



## T McGibney (3 Feb 2012)

Shawady said:


> I could put it in Buy and Sell but I thought selling to shop would be less hassle.



It would probably be more hassle. Shop will have to account for VAT on eventual resale to their customer and would have to observe Sale of Goods Act re fitness for purpose etc.


----------



## huskerdu (3 Feb 2012)

T McGibney said:


> It would probably be more hassle. Shop will have to account for VAT on eventual resale to their customer and would have to observe Sale of Goods Act re fitness for purpose etc.



As you point out, it will be more hassle for the shop, so they will offer you else than its worth.
This is less hassle for the seller than finding a buyer directly, but less money.


----------

